# jig color



## snakeman14 (Apr 17, 2008)

me and a friend are tryin to start a little buisness pouring jig heads

we have been doing it for a while just for us, but would like to see if anybody else would want to buy some.


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

Red!! 

if you made some with owner hooks, you would have a customer.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

What kind of jigs are you refering to?


----------



## snakeman14 (Apr 17, 2008)

i can make them with any style of hook 

im reffering to any kind of jig you might use for flounder trout and reds for inshore fishing. the kind youput a stingray grub or curly tail grub behind.

im goin to add some more polls later on what type of hooks[owner mustad eagle claw ect.]and style of jig heads [shad, bullet, spear, roundhead ect.] people use


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

chartruse jigs work great for early season spanish.

used some on a shad-head pattern with good results . got chewed up a little but held up well .


----------



## Spothunter1 (Oct 25, 2007)

I think that the RED jig heads are by far the best all around color but the Chartruse works really well with the 3" new penny gulp when dock fishing for reds.


----------



## jpaul (Oct 2, 2007)

What about jigs for bass fishing?


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

i'd recommend getting some aluminium molds, or you'll be doing alot of filing


----------



## Danno (Oct 17, 2007)

My pattern is:

Sunny bright days: White, char, yellow, pink or other light bright color.

Cloudy, dark are late evening: red, black, or some dark color.


----------



## Hot Dog (Dec 14, 2007)

Post some pictures on the styles you are making. I am thinking of trying to tie some pompano 

jigs and I will need unpainted jigs.

Charles (pensacola)


----------



## snakeman14 (Apr 17, 2008)

well youll i posted this so i can get an idea of what most of the people around here like to use. i have 2 jig molds right now,a hilts,that pours 1/4oz bullet head jigs and another do-it sparky jig mold that pours 1/4 to 1oz jigs bass jigs.

i can order up any kind of jig mold i want, i have a ton of lead, paint, supplies to tie them up [deer hair,nylon,fish hair,feathers,flashabou,ribbon strips ect....], also i have the plastics to make the plastic skirts for bass jigs, weed guards, rattles ect.if u can name it, ican probably make it or get pretty close to it.


----------

